# 1916 CHIEF Ready to Ride!!



## carlitos60 (Nov 26, 2017)

My All Original or Time Period Correct  1916 CHIEF is Ready to Ride!!  Love It!!
Must Be a Late Fall or Winter Model; With the 1917 Goodies on It!!!
What Does the "V" Stands For??
The Fork Has a Pat Date of: FEB 8, 1915!!
Good / Bad Feed Back Welcome!!


----------



## mike j (Nov 27, 2017)

Really nice bike Carlitos, great patina. The V could possibly stand for victory, as there was a war going on. Since you have the Uber desirable, correct, Chief peddles you might want to think about getting the split blocks for them IMHO. Best of luck w/ it.


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 27, 2017)

mike j said:


> Really nice bike Carlitos, great patina. The V could possibly stand for victory, as there was a war going on. Since you have the Uber desirable, correct, Chief peddles you might want to think about getting the split blocks for them IMHO. Best of luck w/ it.




Thanks,,,Mike!!!
The Blocks Look Like They Been There a Long Time as the Bike was a Real Rider, I Just Taped Them and Ready For More Rides!!
But, I Never Heard of a Drop Stand with a Patent Date Stamped!!!!
Feb 8, 1915


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 29, 2017)

Awesome Chief Carlos! Love the look. Welcome to the Sear's Chief family


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 29, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> Awesome Chief Carlos! Love the look. Welcome to the Sear's Chief family




Thanks Brother!


----------



## Junkhunter (Nov 29, 2017)

Beautiful. I'll have one of those some day.... Enjoy


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 30, 2017)

Junkhunter said:


> Beautiful. I'll have one of those some day.... Enjoy




Thanks for Checking My Chief!!
I Just Installed the Shifter Cable!


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 2, 2017)

Connected the Shifter Cable, Stained the Wheels, Super Shined Seat and Grips!!!
Oh......WD40 on Frame for Protection!


----------



## filmonger (Dec 3, 2017)

Very Cool!


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 4, 2017)

filmonger said:


> Very Cool!




Thanks!
I Think It's The BEST Looking Original Unrestored Rider Elgin Chief on the Road!!


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 8, 2017)

I make these pedal blocks if your interested


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 11, 2017)

Rusty72 said:


> I make these pedal blocks if your interested




Thanks,,,,Look Good!!!
I'll Keep the Old Ones, They Have the Square Holes, So* I Know That They Must Have been a Cheaper Option!!*


----------



## Jesse57nomad (Dec 21, 2017)

very nice chief Carlos


----------



## bricycle (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks good

I have a drop stand dated 1914.


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks Guys!!!
I May Put a Rack for the Saddle Bags!!!
and That's It!!!
Best Looking Rider on the Block!!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Aug 28, 2019)

Sweet ride.


----------

